# Best Antidepressants



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

What are some of the best Antidepressants that are out now???

I know that Antidepressants work different for everyone etc.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> What are some of the best Antidepressants that are out now???
> 
> I know that Antidepressants work different for everyone etc.


Personally, antidepressants didn't work very well for me, especially the SSRIs. They made my depression a helluva lot worse. But then again, I have a biological serotonin dysfunction. However, that's not to say that others won't benefit from the use of antidepressants. I've heard that Celexa is good for DP?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

insaticiable said:


> Personally, antidepressants didn't work very well for me, especially the SSRIs. They made my depression a helluva lot worse. But then again, I have a biological serotonin dysfunction. However, that's not to say that others won't benefit from the use of antidepressants. I've heard that Celexa is good for DP?


Yeah. i never had good luck either but i am still trying to find the right one.

I am already on 60 mg of prozac and i still dont feel happy.


----------

